# Perte d'identifiant



## ednomel (19 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Mon Apple TV 2 ne garde pas mon identifiant mac !

Lorsque je les rentre à nouveau, un message m'indique un problème de connexion. Or, j'ai bien accès à flickr, à la liste de film, ... je suis donc bien connecté à internet.

La seule solution que j'ai pu trouver est de réinitialiser l'appareil ... cela marche jusqu'au reboot suivant...

Moralité, l'apple TV est inexploitable...

Une idée ?


----------

